# johor area



## htjahjadi (Apr 23, 2011)

I am an American who recently just moved to Johor. Any expat community in the area?


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

htjahjadi said:


> I am an American who recently just moved to Johor. Any expat community in the area?


Apologies for the late reply, Jadi. I hope you're still around.

We spend quite a lot of time in Johor and I know there's plenty of expats around. In fact, have a search for "leasure farm", as the expat community there is said to explode in the years to come.

Let me know if you require any specific details on anything Johor.

Cheers.


----------

